# Red Phantom aka "old crusty" will be my new rider



## OZ1972 (Oct 29, 2018)

My new rider soon , maybe i am crazy but i love old barn fresh bikes like this , the history & patina , will add a rack & pedals & get the old girl riding very soon , i will add new pictures as i go , let me know what you think ? ☺


----------



## Miyata FL. (Oct 29, 2018)

Very cool rider.  Check out this thread So who prefers to "preserve the crust" ?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 29, 2018)

Nice and crusty!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 29, 2018)

Ride as is ,,,, don't touch anything it's awesome looking patina at it sits 
This will make more people enjoy its real  aged look & aging process of a bike of that time


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 29, 2018)

OZ1972 said:


> My new rider soon , maybe i am crazy but i love old barn fresh bikes like this , the history & patina , will add a rack & pedals & get the old girl riding very soon , i will add new pictures as i go , let me know what you think ? ☺




*From one crazy to another...I like it "as is*”* very much.*
*My Red is not complete and does not have the patina like yours.*
*But, I'm working on it. I'll be using your photos as a guide.*
*So please, don't repaint it. You have a unique looking ride!*
*Thanks for sharing.*


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 29, 2018)

2jakes said:


> *From one crazy to another...I like it "as is*”* very much.*
> *My Red is not complete and does not have the patina like yours.*
> *But, I'm working on it. I'll be using your photos as a guide.*
> *So please, don't repaint it. You have a unique looking ride!*
> *Thanks for sharing.*



Thanks buddy i love these old bikes , took a long time to gdt that way , i will send you some pics of my crusty black phantom with a bullet hole in the tank ☺


----------



## Rockman9 (Oct 29, 2018)

OZ1972 said:


> Thanks buddy i love these old bikes , took a long time to gdt that way , i will send you some pics of my crusty black phantom with a bullet hole in the tank ☺



I'd like to see that...

Enjoy the red phantom. I don't love crust as much as a lot of people but I think it is a very cool looking bike. Enjoy.


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 29, 2018)

I’m right there with you on the crusty phantom  I just picked one up myself.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 29, 2018)

I love the history old survivors wear. Whether a old car, motorcycle, bicycle, it really speaks to me when I see it. Great ride, keep it that way.


----------



## hawkster19 (Oct 29, 2018)

Man that thing is cool! Don't remove too much of that gorgeous look.


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 29, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> I’m right there with you on the crusty phantom  I just picked one up myself. View attachment 891953



Wow thats sweet they look like brother's LOL , thanks for the pic buddy!


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 29, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Nice and crusty!



Thanks buddy


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 29, 2018)

hawkster19 said:


> Man that thing is cool! Don't remove too much of that gorgeous look.



I  am going leave it alone just add the rack & pedals & ride the wheels off it , thanks for your input buddy


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 29, 2018)

frankandpam said:


> I love the history old survivors wear. Whether a old car, motorcycle, bicycle, it really speaks to me when I see it. Great ride, keep it that way.



I sure will , thanks buddy


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 29, 2018)

Here’s my old Black Phantom tank. The Schwinn decal was completely missing.





I made a tracing of _SCHWINN _from the pages of Memory Lane catalog back in ’95 when
they offered water-transfer decals for several brand bikes.
I transferred the letters to a brass sheet plate that was thin enough for me to cut & file as needed.
I used brass because I knew the brass would tarnish with time. Which is what I wanted 
so that it would match the rest of my Phantom.
Eventually, got the water decals from ML, but kept the one I had made for the tank.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 29, 2018)

OZ1972 said:


> Thanks buddy i love these old bikes , took a long time to gdt that way , i will send you some pics of my crusty black phantom with a bullet hole in the tank ☺




Be careful who rides your bike! A good friend rode my bike but forgot to mention
that he had a fight with his girlfriend.
Luckily, the letters were not damaged!  (wink-wink) Just kidding!


----------



## anders1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Nice


----------



## hawkster19 (Oct 29, 2018)

Here's my crusty Red Phantom. Not near as cool as yours but I do love it!


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 29, 2018)

2jakes said:


> Here’s my old Black Phantom tank. The Schwinn decal was completely missing.
> View attachment 892065
> 
> I made a tracing of _SCHWINN _from the pages of Memory Lane catalog back in ’95 when
> ...



Wow that is really sweet , cool idea !


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 29, 2018)

hawkster19 said:


> Here's my crusty Red Phantom. Not near as cool as yours but I do love it!
> 
> View attachment 892099



Wow what cool phantom , i love it !


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 29, 2018)

OZ1972 said:


> Wow that is really sweet , cool idea !




I got the idea at the local Market Square where a guy set up a small table
and would carve name initials on brass rings in no time.


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 30, 2018)

Very nice! There is just something about the red and green Phantoms I like, here's a 52 I had a while back, traded it for a campus green Mini Twinn for the kids. You will be rolling in style for sure! Joe


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 30, 2018)

56 Vette said:


> Very nice! There is just something about the red and green Phantoms I like, here's a 52 I had a while back, traded it for a campus green Mini Twinn for the kids. You will be rolling in style for sure! JoeView attachment 892210



Your right about the red and green ones , sweet red one in the picture !


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 30, 2018)

I believe the Red phantom came in two "types" of
reds.
My 1955 Red phantom is a shimmering color. 
It is faded but I can tell it was not a solid red. 
Same with the '54 Western Flyer Deluxe X-53.
The red is mettalic or opalescent red.
On the other hand, I have a '52 Green Phantom
and the hue is a solid green, although I've seen
other green phantoms in a shimmering green.
I believe that in the mid 1950s....shimmering
opalescent colors was very popular. 
But this is all guess work. 
I would like to hear from members who know more about early 50s and mid 50s Schwinn
color schemes. Thanks


----------



## hawkster19 (Oct 30, 2018)

2jakes said:


> I believe the Red phantom came in two "types" of
> reds.
> My 1955 Red phantom is a shimmering color.
> It is faded but I can tell it was not a solid red.
> ...




I do believe everything you said to be 100% correct except one small terminology usage used by Schwinn. I believe the red you're speaking of as metallic is termed "radiant red" by Schwinn. I think. My Red Phantom is that radiant or metallic red. Then Schwinn termed the other brighter, non-metallic red as opalescent. At least that's the way it was explained to me many years ago. They used that opalescent paint a lot on Speedster and Collegiates and it had no metal flake to it.  Both of those colors were different than the red used on Typhoons and Jags, etc.

I had a Speedster I sold a few years ago that I wish I had an image of to explain what I'm talking about. 











I'm attaching a couple of other colors Schwinn termed "opalescent".


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2018)

The early red and green Phantoms were solid colors. In 1954 they introduced the "Opal or Opalescent" colors. I believe the middleweights saw the introduction of the "Radiant" colors. "Opalescent" may have been used later as well but it wasn't the same as used on the early bikes. Surely one of the Schwinn gurus will weigh in and set us straight! V/r Shawn


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 30, 2018)

I believe both of you explained it very well.
 I've seen the word, “Opalescent” in Schwinn ads to describe a specific color scheme.
I just don't have the specific ad on hand right now.


----------

